

Krugman on the current economic mess: It's Reagan's Fault - michael_dorfman
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/01/opinion/01krugman.html?em

======
viggity
Why does it matter if there is growing inequality if everyone comes out
better? I'm so sick of this line of thought. Bill Gates having $50 Billion
dollars does not make any poor person worse off. In fact it is quite to the
contrary - the services that Bill Gates makes money off of makes poor people
better off by improving the production of goods and therefore lowering the
costs for basic necessities.

